# IDs that scream: SNOWY & CRYSTAL



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I should call this thread "Part I" because there is more pictures that I wanna share. Due to time though, I can only share the first bunch of photos.

Remember during mid summer, I entered Snowy in a photo contest? The contest was run by Fetchingtags. I've learned about those tags since last January, and fell in love with especially especially for the quality / durability of it that I've been reading from many dog owners who got theirs (tags are made from super-lightweight, aircraft quality aluminum that can be customized with contact detail & fluff's name, as well as a fun symbol and tagline to express fluff's personality. I was meaning to order a couple for the malts, but never really got into it. Got fetchingtags in my "Like" pages in Facebook, but again, never got around into checking the updates. Until mid summer when I was into ordering for the malts. That's when I learned about the contest and entered Snowy's photo. 

Snowy won the "Cruddy tags 2011" contest. Both malts got free fetching tags. Fetchingtags does not ship outside the US and Canada though, so then, our dear Awesome Sue came to the rescue :wub: agreed for the tags to make it to her place and sent it to us. awwwh! not only that, but ALSO included a lil surprise for the malts and a cute card with a note for me to read :wub: this one I took with my iPad camera when the lil package first made it here. 









Thank you so much once again, Awesome Sue. :hugging::smootch: The malts went crazy over their new purple friend (photos will be shared in another thread - would love for you to see how much they love it:wub: ... I just have to keep an eye on them as they play. Dont want them to be too rough on it coz they've killed other stuffed toys before. would not like them to do the same for this one, so it is one of these special toys that they only play with when their are eyes watching them ). 

For now, here is their tags...









If you haven't guessed which one is for whom, here is the other side of the tag (I edited it by blocking the contact info for the sake of sharing via Internet). 









Here are the monsters united with their tags (note: Crystal's left ear is posing a backflip for the camera  ... it is there. She didn't lose an ear but it flips backwards sometimes, especially after rolling over, playing, wrestling..etc). 









I do think that the tags are "SO-SNOWY" and "SO-CRYSTAL". I mean, they couldn't get anymore Snowy-ish or Crystal-ish. 

Here is the reason to why Crystal's tag is perfect for her.....









you see, this girl has a tongue that attacks :w00t: one might think that I am living with a fluff "Lizard" :HistericalSmiley:









Wether you liked it or not, Crystal will shower your face with kisses and especially attacks your nose, kisses, kisses and kisses non stop, blocks your nose until you reach to the point of wanting to catch your breath lol









She is a sweetie for sure :wub: ... just obsessed with kissing. 

If she couldn't reach your face , yet she still felt like kissing, she would kiss the air. 









Even if you went speaking to her or petting her, she would flick her tongue wanting to spread her sweet, extreme amount of kisses. 









:w00t:


















Guess who is who? 










*many more photos coming*


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kat! These photos are GREAT!!! I am grinning from ear to ear! The tags are perfect and man, how I'd like to get me some of those Crystal kisses!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How sweet of Sue!!!:wub: The tags are just awesome, too! :chili::chili: How lucky you are to have such a beautiful Kissing Maniac and such a handsome Diving Maltese. Great pics! Can't wait until part 2!:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snapshots of Crystal...



















awwh I do love her :wub:









so much!









Right after drinking water...




































monster snowy also wanna tell you why we also think that his tag fits him perfectly. 









I know that Crystal is also into diving, but can't ignore the fact that he started this whole craze lol









I do think that the tag fits him 



























my happy boy :wub:














































Thanks for watching. 

I will post *part II* in a new thread, in a new day 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

MoonDog said:


> Kat! These photos are GREAT!!! I am grinning from ear to ear! The tags are perfect and man, how I'd like to get me some of those Crystal kisses!


awwh happy that you loved them ^_^

I swear, Crystal's kisses can fit the whole world:w00t: she also spreads it to other creatures like my guinea pigs , lil bro's Romeo and also Dante de Rose. 



aprilb said:


> How sweet of Sue!!!:wub: The tags are just awesome, too! :chili::chili: How lucky you are to have such a beautiful Kissing Maniac and such a handsome Diving Maltese. Great pics! Can't wait until part 2!:wub::wub:


Sue is AWESOME for sure :chili: I would LOVE to meet that awesome lady one day in person. It will be an honor!! 

I am glad that you enjoyed these, April  I will share Part II in another/newer thread.

hugs
Kat


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Kat I LOVE your photos, the tags are awesome but your fluffies even more. I especially love Crystal's smile in that first photo. 2 little rag muffins having fun, what a sweet smile she has in that pic. You have some great photos there with those black, black eyes and happy faces.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in line for some Crystal kisses...as soon as my face heals from a barrage of MiMi kisses. Never mind...so it's a little raw, I can handle two or three dozen Crystal kisses. Here Crissie babie....auntie Sylie has been eating good good cheesies...come give kissies.Yum YUm.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What great piccies o fthe fluffs,I can see why Snowy man won,he's one in a million. Crystal is a gem too precious and sparkly!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, I love the tags. I'm going to look into getting one for Bonnie. I'll have to ask you what I should put on the tag! Kissy machine Crystal can fly to NY and give me kissies anytime! And I would find a pool for Snowy to be the diving master in! Such great pictures, as always - you are so gifted with a camera.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

double post!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Crystal is a beauty :wub: I love pictures when they stick out their tongues. Does she have an extra large tongue?

Your photos are terrific you could be a professional photographer.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - Those tags are so perfect for your two cuties. I want one of those Crystal kisses up close and not virtually.:smootch::smootch: What a love girl. And I want to see our super duper Olympic Athlete do one of his dives, also in person. :good post - perfect . I'm so glad that I could do a little part in bringing the tags so you and glad they like their tug of war toy Fabulous shots of both of them too. You really capture their personalities so perfectly. Some one of these days I know we're going to meet. :smootch:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Kat I LOVE your photos, the tags are awesome but your fluffies even more. I especially love Crystal's smile in *that first photo.* 2 little rag muffins having fun, what a sweet smile she has in that pic. You have some great photos there with those black, black eyes and happy faces.


Awwh it does seem like she is smiling with that "bed-head" look (messy hair) :wub: 

I am delighted to read that you loved the pix. I am not fully pleased with my manual mode skills on the camera, so looking to improve it. The malts are good to practice on it. I have to admit though, a bit challenging when you have dynamic small creatures. You gotta multi task in the photography session. That said, it is so much fun, nontheless. I really enjoy it to the max!:chili:



Sylie said:


> I'm in line for some Crystal kisses...as soon as my face heals from a barrage of MiMi kisses. Never mind...so it's a little raw, I can handle two or three dozen Crystal kisses. Here Crissie babie....auntie Sylie has been eating good good cheesies...come give kissies.Yum YUm.


Hehe i see that MiMi is the same  :wub: i think that the two should get together:wub::wub: crystal would looove to give you her kisses, i am sure!



michellerobison said:


> What great piccies o fthe fluffs,I can see why Snowy man won,he's one in a million. Crystal is a gem too precious and sparkly!


I still think that "kissenator" also fits crystal do love your creativity, michelle ^_^:aktion033:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, I love the tags. I'm going to look into getting one for Bonnie. I'll have to ask you what I should put on the tag! Kissy machine Crystal can fly to NY and give me kissies anytime! And I would find a pool for Snowy to be the diving master in! Such great pictures, as always - you are so gifted with a camera.


Bonnie will look awesome in a tag that either says "Sweetie Bonnie" or "Sweetie Pie" :wub: i don't know, but "sweetness" comes into my mind when i see her. I am assuming that her personality is sweet to the max with also her kisses to all humans :wub: i am sure I will find out! one day, i am gonna make it to NY  I am sure she will be a sweetie. I've watched that video of her with your friend singging to her :wub: simply a super sweet girl Bonnie is :wub: 



Deborah said:


> Crystal is a beauty :wub: I love pictures when they stick out their tongues. Does she have an extra large tongue?
> 
> Your photos are terrific *you could be a professional photographer*.


:HistericalSmiley: i have NO IDEA how crystal can fit that tongue in her small mouth:w00t:

@pro photographer - Awwh thanks, but not yet. Still a lot to learn; I would love to also support it with a degree or a lil something to take Photography as a business (which i do see coming). i seriously love and enjoy it. And do have an idea of how i want for the photo-biz to be like. I've been researching more of what is available, i dont fully see what i have in mind completely available (wanna do a combination of stuff in it) so that's a plus to go with the idea :thumbsup:



Snowbody said:


> Kat - Those tags are so perfect for your two cuties. I want one of those Crystal kisses up close and not virtually.:smootch::smootch: What a love girl. And I want to see our super duper Olympic Athlete do one of his dives, also in person. :good post - perfect . I'm so glad that I could do a little part in bringing the tags so you and glad they like their tug of war toy Fabulous shots of both of them too. You really capture their personalities so perfectly. Some one of these days I know we're going to meet. :smootch:


Happy that you loved them because we loved the day when the package made it here:chili:

One day, and not too far away from now, we will make it to NY ^_^ :chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kat, it's always such a pleasure to see Snowy & Crystal photos! Those are very sweet and so special with the new and cute tags on their collars. 

They fit very well and Ullana barks that she's a bit jealous now. She also would like to have such a pretty tag, Lol! Woof!

Great shots! :thumbsup:
Thanks so much for sharing! Looking forward to part II ...! :w00t:
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

You are talented !! Amazing job on the photos. I love the depth of field you chose, great job ! And cute babies you have :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kat!! Amazing pictures as always!!! The tags are great, I'm so glad you won


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Adore the tags -- saw them on FB and loved them.

OMG but they're so perfect for Snowy and for Crystal.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Kat, it's always such a pleasure to see Snowy & Crystal photos! Those are very sweet and so special with the new and cute tags on their collars.
> 
> They fit very well and Ullana barks that she's a bit jealous now. She also would like to have such a pretty tag, Lol! Woof!
> 
> ...


awwh tell princess Ullana to give those cute puppy eyes:wub: to her mama and ask for one. Those puppy eyes work wonders. I am suuuure her mommy will give in so easy to her request ^_^ Fetchingtags do not ship to Germany, so you will also need someone in either the US or Canada to ship it to you. OR start using the new service that I heard about. A couple days ago, my friend told me about this service where you can create an address in another country (physical address) where shipment from companies that only ship locally (example, some US based companies) can be sent to that address that you created ... and from there, they ship to where you are  My friend told me that she will send me more info about this service and once she does, I will send it to you too to check it out :chili:

I will share part II soon in another thread  glad that you liked these, pal!



LinzFair said:


> You are talented !! Amazing job on the photos. I love the depth of field you chose, great job ! And cute babies you have :wub:


Thank you  I am hoping to improve in it even more. 



angelgirl599 said:


> Kat!! Amazing pictures as always!!! The tags are great, I'm so glad you won


awwh thank you.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Adore the tags -- saw them on FB and loved them.
> 
> OMG but *they're so perfect for Snowy and for Crystal.*


I know, right? ^_^ I love them, especially for the durability and tagline fact


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh, those two little malts are as cute as can be, I cant get enough of their photos. Just love 'em.

Love the tags too, super cute and definitely go perfectly with Snowy and Crystal.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Kara said:


> Oh gosh, those two little malts are as cute as can be, I cant get enough of their photos. Just love 'em.
> 
> Love the tags too, super cute and definitely go perfectly with Snowy and Crystal.


Glad that you loved them, Kara  tomorrow evening (my time), I am assuming that I will have the time to post part II :chili:

btw, I am also still waiting for their SunnyLand Vegan collars. It was dilevered/shipped before the tags :blink: but it is still in its way, I guess (I hope). Will update once it makes it!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aww loved all those pictures of Crystal kissing, what a sweetie :wub::wub: and of course, always happy to see Mr.Happy Snowy!! <3<3


----------

